# I'm buying a used Stream from eBay. Anything I need to ask the seller to do?



## thompsr2 (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm not sure if the Stream needs to be deactivated or anything like that before I try to add it to my setup. Anyone with experience with this situation?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I bought mine on eBay last year. All I did was activate it online. It works fine. It has a Gb Ethernet.









See picture.


----------



## NeverMissIt (Jan 23, 2019)

Like JoeKustra, all i had to was activate it online. It works fine


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

I know this is an old thread, but for anyone buying a Stream on Ebay, be careful. The one I bought on Ebay could not be activated because it was the property of a cable company. I called Tivo and there was nothing they could do. Luckily I was able to send it back and get a full refund from the seller.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Ditto. I bought several Stream boat anchors that turned out to be cable company property, thus impossible to activate. Always get the number and confirm with Tivo before you buy. Lucky for me, sellers in question refunded me in each case.


----------



## SVTarHeel (Sep 22, 2014)

I have the opposite situation. I just bought a lifetime Premiere and they threw in a Stream. I transferred both to my account. Doing that reminded me that I have another Stream that I got with a secondhand TiVo - it’s also on my account. I’ve never used the first one I got, much less this 2nd one.

In poking around the forum, I see several posts about issues with being unable to update the software and the resulting connection issues. Before I try to rehome these, what can I do to test them or otherwise put them through their paces?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

See: New to me Stream Setup Issue

Ask the seller for the software version installed. The above thread has the address for access to the Stream's system info. Just change the IP address.


----------



## FDR1984 (Jun 24, 2020)

I bought a used unit too and rolled the dice. It's 5 years later and still working great. Some friends laugh at me for a having a TiVo but it's great.


----------

